# Is there a bent to fit me?



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

I'm interested in the whole bent thing, and if I was to do it/were to be allowed to do it, I seem to be leaning towards a USS model. This is based pretty much on aesthetics as opposed to much else!

My question is, at 6' 5", would I fit a bent? Do you buy them by frame size, or are they universal with some seat adjustment?

This will be a rolling fascination for me as I suspect funds will restrict my dreams and aspirations for a while, but I just want to start getting a handle on how these weird and wonderful creations seem to fit.

I'd love to try one, but there just isn't anywhere close to me, (Bolton), that seem to do them. The nearest seems to be a place over Derbyshire way.

How about second hand? I always struggle finding used regular bikes in my size, and generally end up having to buy new  

Apart from the obvious, is there anything specific to watch out for with a used bent?

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Browser (6 Jun 2011)

This sounds so similar to me you might as well _be_ me!!  
The 'bent owner on here will be along to correct/add to what I'm saying but, depending upon manufacturer, most have an adjustable boom (bit wot the BB/cranks are fixed to) which can be slid in/out to accommodate the taller amongst us.
We've a 'bent dealer near us called Dtek recumbents who I believe does usesd stuff but he's a bit of a hike from you.
If I ever have any time I intend to build my own bent, then I know it'll fit my 6ft 5in frame


----------



## squeaker (6 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'm interested in the whole bent thing, and if I was to do it/were to be allowed to do it, I seem to be leaning towards a USS model. This is based pretty much on aesthetics as opposed to much else!


More relaxed (?), arguably less aero, and maybe less easy to walk alongside and more awkward to prop up against things? Whatever floats your boat, tho..



smokeysmoo said:


> My question is, at 6' 5", would I fit a bent? Do you buy them by frame size, or are they universal with some seat adjustment?


Yes




But the majority just have an adjustable front boom which carries the cranks (see here for an example which claims to fit up to 6'7" - the key dimension is 'X-seam' though).



smokeysmoo said:


> This will be a rolling fascination for me as I suspect funds will restrict my dreams and aspirations for a while, but I just want to start getting a handle on how these weird and wonderful creations seem to fit.
> .
> .
> Apart from the obvious, is there anything specific to watch out for with a used bent?


Spend some time on BROL. IMO the main thing to be aware of is that there are many different designs out there, not all have been that friendly to ride, nor that durable.
HTH


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

Browser said:


> This sounds so similar to me you might as well _be_ me!!
> The 'bent owner on here will be along to correct/add to what I'm saying but, depending upon manufacturer, most have an adjustable boom (bit wot the BB/cranks are fixed to) which can be slid in/out to accommodate the taller amongst us.
> We've a 'bent dealer near us called Dtek recumbents who I believe does usesd stuff but he's a bit of a hike from you.
> If I ever have any time I intend to build my own bent, then I know it'll fit my 6ft 5in frame



Hey Brother  We do sound like two peas in a pod. What you say about the boom makes perfect sense. Have you tried one yet?


----------



## zoxed (6 Jun 2011)

You need to split the question into 2 parts: leg length and body length, the former being the most critical and should be the one quoted by manufactures (e.g. see other post on X-seam).

Max leg length of a bike depends on boom and/or seat adjustment whereas body length depends a bit on the seat design (do the seat curves fit your back and is the top of the seat high enough to support your body).


----------



## byegad (6 Jun 2011)

Some manufacturers offer longer booms for the tall rider, ICE offer a seat mount which sets the seat back to give more room for freakishly long legs. Mine are so short they only just reach the ground and if they were longer I'd not be 'clinically obese', in fact I'm short for my weight! That's all!


----------



## Night Train (6 Jun 2011)

I would suggest that it is well worth trying to find some to try, even if it means travelling a bit for it.

I found out the hard and painful way that I can only manage an over seat steering two wheel 'bent. The USS ones I fall off very easily. It is just a quirk of my own but had I not known it could have been costly were I to buy one.
Many years ago I tried a few 'bents at Bicycle Doctor near Rusholme. I couldn't even get a few yards on a Pier Gynt but I managed a few streets on a Linear before crashing back into their shop front having lost control heading back up the pavement and trying to get a foot back down.
I don't know if they still do any 'bents there.

They do come in a huge range of 'flavours' now and even finding one that is the right size doesn't mean it will be right or ridable for you.
I recently had a go on a few recumbent trikes and found that the Scorpion was really hard work but the Gekko was a delight, but to look at them there wouldn't be much in it.


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jun 2011)

I'm the Catrike importer and am 6'4" and ride both a Catbike and a Catrike, I also have a used HPV Streetmachine here with USS that will be on the showroom floor shortly.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks, zoxed. My length is definately in my legs more so than my torso, 35' inseam  

Cheers for the ICE info byegad, defo worth a nosey.

Thanks NT. I'll make seom enquiries with Bicycle Doctor, is it me, or does your excitement start to run away with you as you start gathering more information? I'm starint gto get giddy to have a go now  

Catrike UK, is that the highly regarded Mr Ian commnicating directly with little old me? A quick Google of the HPV you mention and I liked the look of it, then I clicked your web link, and I saw the Catrike 700 - WOW!, that thing looks amazing  Now I'm all of a cufuddle  

Seriously though, thanks for all the info so far. I've sown some seeds with SWMBO, so she knows what I'm thinking about, and like Ian said, it's not usually long before I get what I want.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

Oops, double post!


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jun 2011)

Yes the 700 is delicious, we had a 700 R go out this weekend in sparkle british racing green, I wanted it. I am in fact having one just like it, it will be the demo technically but I get to ride the demos.


----------



## Night Train (6 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Thanks NT. I'll make seom enquiries with Bicycle Doctor, is it me, or does your excitement start to run away with you as you start gathering more information? I'm starint gto get giddy to have a go now



As far as I can tell, excitement definately runs away and increases exponentially.

I find myself getting excited at recumbent bikes and trikes whereas uprights do very little for me at all. I am also spending far too much time researching ideas and info to build my next trike based on my experiences with my Ratrike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

Night Train said:


> As far as I can tell, excitement definately runs away and increases exponentially.



I've emailed Bike Doc as there was nothing obvious on their site. I'll let you know what they say


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> Yes the 700 is delicious, *we had a 700 R go out this weekend in sparkle british racing green*, I wanted it. I am in fact having one just like it, it will be the demo technically but I get to ride the demos.


SWMBO has just gone to get me some tissues, thanks for that


----------



## zoxed (6 Jun 2011)

Additional thought: after a trip to Bike Doctor you could head on out to Altringham and check out a classic Windcheetah trike (http://www.windcheetah.co.uk/). You will need plenty of money, and they have idiosyncratic handling (so I hear), but each trike is made to order, included the boom length.


----------



## henshaw11 (6 Jun 2011)

ISTR there's some degree of leeway in Windcheetah sizing re moving the seat fore/aft, but as you've said, they're pretty much built to size.

HPVelotechnik use their 'bodylink' seat of some of their 'bents - comprises lower and upper halves which slide in/out of each other to suit. Challenge do their seats (formed ally or otherwise) in several sizes, S, M L (XS?) - the M suits someone around 5'9-5'10 (ie me), the large is a *lot* bigger...made for tall Dutchmen !


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

zoxed said:


> Additional thought: after a trip to Bike Doctor you could head on out to Altringham and check out a classic Windcheetah trike (http://www.windcheetah.co.uk/). You will need plenty of money, and they have idiosyncratic handling (so I hear), but each trike is made to order, included the boom length.




Yeah I noticed their factory was in Sale, but then I noticed the price list  
A Windcheetah will not be finding it's way to my house.....................I'm sorry to say


----------



## henshaw11 (6 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Yeah I noticed their factory was in Sale, but then I noticed the price list
> A Windcheetah will not be finding it's way to my house.....................I'm sorry to say



It's worth keeping an eye on the forums*/ebay - s/h machines appear from time to time, tho' finding one the right size might be tricky.

Actually, come to think of it - I'm pretty sure AVD can re-tube the relevant section of the frame if you found one s/h - dunno about the cost tho'

*most likely velovision and british-human-power (the public bit's split off from the main bhpc forum), eg
http://www.british-human-power.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4317&title=windcheetah-hypersport


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2011)

Cheers h11


----------



## Browser (6 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Have you tried one yet?



Haven't as yet had the pleasure, but I intend to drag my ride buddy (Roubaix Murry of this parish) off to Dtek sometime this year for a looksee if Mr Dtek is Ok with me doing that. I will take a large bib for the drool..........


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Catrike UK, is that the highly regarded Mr Ian commnicating directly with little old me? A quick Google of the HPV you mention and I liked the look of it, then I clicked your web link, and I saw the Catrike 700 - WOW!, that thing looks amazing  Now I'm all of a cufuddle



There are three problems with Ian and his bikes / trikes

1. The machines themselves are superb, I own a Catrike Expedition and have never regretted it.
2. He lets you try these infernal machines and they seduce you into a sense of comfort speed and fun that is unhealthy for your wallet
3. His service and support are second to none.

Joking aside, trikes are a whole new ball game of comfort, speed and agility which you need to try for yourself, but you will not regret contacting IAn and sampling his wares..........


----------



## Arch (7 Jun 2011)

I'm a Catrike Owner too - a Dash, at the absolute opposite end of the scale to tall - and very happy with it (and Ian's service).

There were two Windcheetahs on Ebay at the weekend, incidentally, so it's worth looking.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2011)

Thanks for all the responses, you've given me plenty to go at, and lots to consider. I hadn't realised how expensive some of these things can be, (Windcheetahs especially!). I do feel that a bent is a definate probablility at some stage, but I need to find a way to have a go before I do anything else, and then my only stumbling block, (as ever), will be SWMBO and wonga!


----------



## Night Train (7 Jun 2011)

Arch said:


> There were two Windcheetahs on Ebay at the weekend, incidentally, so it's worth looking.


These? One is about to end.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Windcheetah-recumbent-/190540746704?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2c5d1d0fd0
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Windcheetah-recumbent-trike-/140553466254?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20b9a3b18e
This search.


----------



## Arch (7 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Thanks for all the responses, you've given me plenty to go at, and lots to consider. I hadn't realised how expensive some of these things can be, (Windcheetahs especially!). I do feel that a bent is a definate probablility at some stage, but I need to find a way to have a go before I do anything else, and then my only stumbling block, (as ever), will be SWMBO and wonga!



They are pricy, but they are a niche market - and I think it's true to say that you get the quality you pay for - there aren't really any BSOs (Bicycle Shaped Objects, like you get in Tesco) in the 'bent world.

One of the cheapest ways into a trike is a KMX - which I assume would accommodate your size. 

http://kmxkarts.co.uk/

They aren't the lightest or the blingyist, but they work. Even when, like Night Train, you've bought them in bits and welded them back together into a sort of Frankentrike... 

But yes, try and find a way to try some. Personally I think most trikes handle similarly, so you're looking at weight and size and steering lock and so on, but bikes very hugely and some people get on with one sort and not another. I'm a firm trike fan, because the three wheels give me the confidence at speed, and when descending, that I don't have on two wheels, 'bent or upright.

BTW, on the subject of bikes, Uncle Phil on this forum is abnormally tall (well, he is to me, he probably thinks he's normal ) and has a Bentech, with USS.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2011)

One of the problems with bikes is that extending the boom alters the centre of gravity and handling. Trikes are immune from this


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Jun 2011)

WARNING 
Trike ownership can become addictive, through careful steward ship of my children, my collection is now at a manageable level.
the thing is storage space i have now installed pulleys to hoist one trike up to the roof and a wall bracket so my delta stands on its end and the front wheel just hooks in. for some people it is where am i going to put trike/bike that dictates choice as much as anything.
as for bikes i love my high racers, for any one around 6' or above they are perfect, the feeling when going through fast tight bends atop a high racer must be experienced, my average speed on mine is significantly faster than on any of my trikes, though for touring, social "riding along having a chat" and very long rides, the trike is king.
i can no-longer ride two wheels so at least one more trike will be coming in the the stable something low, light, rigid frame big back wheel, one of the cats look like they fit the bill, still waiting to here from Kevin D re going down and having a go on one 
wind cheaters can have the length of the boom changed as they are glued together rather than welded, a good look at the maker specific forums and goggle would be advised for information on this first. 
with York ctc rally coming up there are normally a lot of people on bents there and well worth a visit, i will be there again this year.


----------



## n-ick (8 Jun 2011)

Eyup Cosmo, see tha' there.


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Jun 2011)

You are quite welcome to ride a 700 or Expedition down in sunny Kent or I may be able to point you in the direction of an owner closer to you, there is a 700 in north Yorkshire that I am sure you could have a look at.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Jun 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> You are quite welcome to ride a 700 or Expedition down in sunny Kent or I may be able to point you in the direction of an owner closer to you, there is a 700 in north Yorkshire that I am sure you could have a look at.



Thanks very much for the offer, I'm up in Bolton so Kent's a fair haul for me or I'd be there like a shot.

As for the addiction element, that's a worry - Mrs S is not best pleased with my current bike collection,(only 4 but soon to be reduced to 3/2), so I suspect a bent collection would go down like Prince Harry in fancy dress at a bar mitzvah


----------



## IanS (19 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Thanks very much for the offer, I'm up in Bolton so Kent's a fair haul for me or I'd be there like a shot.
> 
> As for the addiction element, that's a worry - Mrs S is not best pleased with my current bike collection,(only 4 but soon to be reduced to 3/2), so I suspect a bent collection would go down like Prince Harry in fancy dress at a bar mitzvah




In case you're interested, I recently traded in my Challenge Seiran with David at Laid-back in Edinburgh. Dual 26" wheels, USS, Full suspension. I'm 6' 4", so it would definately fit you. See http://www.laid-back-bikes.co.uk/

Cheers - Ian.


----------



## jorgemartin (24 Jun 2011)

I'm 6' 3" and use a Grasshopper FX that fits me perfectly. It has an adjustable boompole and according to HP Velotechnik it will suit a 6' 7" rider.
ftp://ftp.hpvelotechnik.com/prospekte/grasshopperfx_prospekt_2011_e.pdf
If you're in London, you could test ride one at Bikefix
http://www.bikefix.co.uk/shop/
Cheers


----------



## MartinG (1 Jul 2011)

I am only 6'3" but my height is in my legs. I have Nazca Fuego Large Frame (with extra large seat) and an ICE Adventure with the additional bracket to move the seat back. The only down-side of the bracket is that it restricts how far you can recline the seat - I am really a bit more upright than I would ideally like to be on the trike - however, it is a brilliant commuting machine. The Fuego is very comfortable, more reclined than the trike and faster. I got both through David at Laidback bikes in Edinburgh - he has a range of machines to try.

Once bitten, the infection is untreatable and recumbents will remain in your blood!


----------



## Arran (14 Jul 2011)

A very good friend of mine is the OP's height and has been riding recumbents for years. This rider has noted a couple of things to me:

Even with the large size frame, the P-38 boom has to be extended unacceptably far out. It is my understanding that Tim has recently addressed this problem.

On bikes with moveable seats, even in large frame sizes, the seat has to be put back very close to the rear wheel. As a result, some of the suspension provided by frame flex is lost, making the ride harsher than otherwise desirable.

Windcheetahs, regardless of size, have a harsh ride (but are fast!)


----------

